# Kaufempfehlung: DVD Brenner!



## Xardasss (19. August 2005)

Hallo, 
ich bin zz. auf der Suche nach einem DVD Brenner. 
Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
LS, Ja oder nein?
usw. 

würde mich über Empfehlungen sehr freuen. 


mfg


----------



## Carndret (22. August 2005)

Ich habe nach langem überlegen den LG GSA-4163B gekauft, der war unter anderem mit dem Plextor ganz oben bei den Top10.
Die LS Technologie empfinde ich ein bisschen als Spielerei auch wenn das ganz nett klingt. Ich wollte erst auch so einen aber die Brenner die das können waren nicht so toll für das Geld.
Wenn ich CDs/DVDs bedrucken will kann ich das auch im Drucker machen.


----------



## flashOr (22. August 2005)

Hab auch einen LG und bin eigentlich voll zufrieden damit. Gab noch keine Probleme.


----------

